# Tokyo Auto Salon pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, here is my share of photos. I am sure 
everyone will be posting pics, so I will only 
put up a few. You guys missed it. That show 
once again is off the hook. I hope the photos 
speak for themselves.
One of the pics is me  with my daily driver.
It is the only pic with a male in it--hint hint
Hope to see you all here next year. 

Please post comments and post other pics on 
this thread so we dont have 30 threads on the 
same subject.






















































































































enjoy


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*more*


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fantastic pics - yet again! :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Absolutely awesome pics!!!!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Last ones......from me at least*











































































TAS 05 Baby!


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

sweet pics m8


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

had an excellent day yesterday.... TAS press day, TAS after party, Daifoko rest stop, racing round C1....


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics guys :smokin:

wish I could have made it again this year...damned work committments... 


is that an S14/R34 hybrid in one of those pics?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

great pics ! 

seems to be a big drift influence this year


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i think im in love....with....er....most of the cars.
also got a thing for jap babes too.
i think a trip to next years or after is in order.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Ben, 
Empty your PM Box, As I need to pm you, re meeting, and visiting some places.
Call me or PM Me, 

Nigel


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix. Definetly a great day but a bit too much bling this year for my liking. 

Ben & Nigel....good to hear the Daikoku Meeting did happen. Too bad I couldn't make it but I was in la-la land by 10 pm last night 

I'll stick on some pictures later on tonight


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pics and some quality machinery. But, as DCD mentioned, a little too much cosmetics and not enough performance. Damn you, "2 Fast 2 Furious"!

It was great to finally meet a few new faces at TAS. Did anybody get an pix from the Daikoku meet?

Cya O!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That HKS engine is fabulous. Will they be releasing all those goodies??

In particular the carbon fan shroud and does the TO4Z come with the polished piping?

Hope they release V-cam as a regular production item.

The Nismo Engine bay looks nice and tidy too. Wonder if that carbon around the turrets will be released.

Loads of nasty alloys in there and mirror look cars, don't like all that blingness either.

Great pics.

Thanks,
Rgds
Nito


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice pics!! Nice to see Machi with the Xanavi No.1 Fairlady too


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Amazing pics,we should have a big group organisation for next years one.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics from a great day  
Like the new daily driver - almost as good as your LM  

Good to meet up with the UK guys; think Tim and Nigel have got a few ideas.
Shame to have missed Shin though.

Dave - very good R34 conversion on an S14, but the front and rear overhangs are a bit big...

Dino - They threw us out of Daikoku at midnight when it technically became Saturday, enjoyed a leisurely drive up the Wangan after that, and the NewEra boys gave the C1 some pain - started to rain about 2 am though.

Gio - forgot my camera but Steve, Renton and Mark must have got some good pics.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

if anyone has pics or videos and needs space then let me know and i'll set aside some webspace for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

This is the killer :









Lovely.....


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Most of the cars look awesome.

Carbon around the suspesnion turrets looks very intersting on the Nismo car. And the carbon fusebox cover on the HKS one!!! 

I'm definitely missing out not attending TAS!!! Maybe next year...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the red R34 :smokin: , a lot of the rest are a bit too bling or stickered up for my tastes


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

more more more!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Great pics of bling cars ,those poor old things never see tarmac


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

The Whole show is far too Bling, and there is a fair amount of Tack there, 

But there are also some fantastic sites.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Last ones from me*

I need to save some for the others to post, so here 
are the last pics I will post. You will just need to wait
till the others post their pics. 



























































































































perhaps we can sticky this thread?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow superb collection of pictures, there really are some amazing cars at the shows in Japan a good mix of show and go motors. It seems that Japan has caught onto the US scene a little.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

NITO said:


> That HKS engine is fabulous. Will they be releasing all those goodies??
> 
> In particular the carbon fan shroud and does the TO4Z come with the polished piping?
> 
> Hope they release V-cam as a regular production item.


Most of the HKS engine pieces are currently available. Unfortunately, the T04Z kit doesn't come with the polished piping and the carbon fan shroud and other carbon pieces are custom. 

HKS released the Valcon V-Cam kit for the RB26 last year. Its a limited edition piece with only 30 items (serial numbered) being made. Last I heard, all pieces were already accounted for.

Cya O!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Gio,

I tried to get a V-cam but they've all gone hence wondering if it'll now go into mass production since most of the tuners have it on their demo cars, now its time to cash in on it as it were, surely!

I particularly like that single intake for the T04Z with the polished pipework going in and out of the turbo. Do you know if those RB28 Emblems are mass production?

Thanks for the reply.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Agree with Senna that blue r32 is fantastic. The shape has not dated at all.

Any of those r34s a (2 door) GTT ? ...can't easily tell if there is a body-kitted 2 door GTT in there with all that dazzling shiney metal!


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah you took most of the pics i took too mate as i was there with my mate,first time in tokyo.......what a show stunning cars and women,the bee*r stand with the yellow 32/4 conversion looked fantastic,i will post up some pics when i get them converted to disc oh and the silver quad rotor rx7 was out of this world,and they said it could not be done


----------



## Drag-R (Apr 18, 2004)

have ca 800 pics from inside and the parking outside...
coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Here are a few of mine. Would have more, but many of the ones I resised during the flight home are already on here - great pics by the way... better than mine which is a bit worrying considering I'm the journo!

Top Secret G35









Bee R's R34 front end conversion for R32. Rear ends already shown bu hyrev









SR20 powered RX7

















Nismo Z TUNE



















































More to follow when I get some time


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

NITO said:


> Thanks Gio,
> 
> I tried to get a V-cam but they've all gone hence wondering if it'll now go into mass production since most of the tuners have it on their demo cars, now its time to cash in on it as it were, surely!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I didn't ask whether the V-Cam was going into mass production as I was lucky enough actually to have one of the limited edition versions (#16/30).  Maybe someone else asked the question and received an answer?

The RB28 emblems are custom made for HKS as is the RB28 spark plug plaque - no general resale here. Actually, although you can't clearly see on the photo, HKS had the factory RB26 embossing shaved off the cam wheel cover and the RB28 emblem stuck on there.

Cya O!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK I have GOT to have that yellow luminous Work Emotion wheel!!
Who deals with them?
T


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

hipogtr said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't ask whether the V-Cam was going into mass production as I was lucky enough actually to have one of the limited edition versions (#16/30).
> 
> Cya O!



Show off 

Thanks Gio, pity about the RB28 emblems, I'd like one of these.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Toni, Work will be getting some UK representation soon  

Renton & Scary glad to see you made it back in one piece


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Nice pics chaps. Is it me, or do i spy a G35 and RX7 with SR20 det motors in?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben_L said:


> Toni, Work will be getting some UK representation soon
> 
> Renton & Scary glad to see you made it back in one piece


They'd better KEEP ME IN MIND then hadn't they?! :smokin: 
T


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Great pics. Do you have them hosted somewhere.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

here's for our website, still editing a bunch of pics.

Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Nismo Z-tune



















heres for u family car lovers. the new legend. 



















and heres the engine shot.










wait what does that say?










ill post more once i get the time off. ill be uploading all 400+pics to our website.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

what is (was?) that red car?  an accord?


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

Bert said:


> what is (was?) that red car?  an accord?


Honda Legend


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Bert said:


> what is (was?) that red car?  an accord?


its a legend like i put in as a caption.  u like that v8?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Legend Max*










it is a Legend Max.
I do not have these hosted anywhere else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Don't pretend you didn't wanna see a few of these


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

wow great thread top pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Whoa


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Unreal !


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, engine looks quite at home there don't ya think?  

T


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Is it still 4wd or did they use the 350's drivetrain?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw a 350 at D1GP with a RB26 as well. It was RWD only. 
I can safley assune it is RWD only (pic above). A lot less work.


----------



## Marc Brupbacher (Jul 2, 2004)

*After TAS late party*


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

aahh ! marc !! .. 

hope you are well  

lovely pics  

S


----------



## Drag-R (Apr 18, 2004)

more pics from TAS
http://www.bilforumet.net/


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

That afterparty looks like fun, the gold TS R34 is HOT!!!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Richie said:


> the gold TS R34 is HOT!!!


Stolen!!!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

great pics. I wish I went, was pretty tired, after spendin 4 hours total on the train and walking the TAS twice.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics Marc :smokin: 

the Pikes Peak 350Z with the RB26 was 4 wheel drive. They had two entries in fact, one with a 2.8 +T04Z and another with 2.8 and 2x2530


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fantastic pictures  . I can`t remember ever seeing such a collection of quality cars in a car park!!!


----------



## Drag-R (Apr 18, 2004)

more pics out on http://www.bilforumet.net/portal.php?ArticleID=39&cat=NEWS

8/8 sites.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Great pics mate i wish i could have gone there

I want a NISMO r34


----------

